# Ak 95 gambro



## addakheire (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اريد من الاخوة المهندسين ان يساعدوني لان لدي ماكنة من نوع 
ak95 gambro
و بعض المرات لا تعمل ممكن تساعدوني في صيانتها
بارك الله فيكم انا مستعجل و المرضى اكثر مني


----------



## الجنى5 (13 فبراير 2012)

ايه نوع العطل او التوقف


----------



## بيتو كاظم (19 فبراير 2012)

_اخى الكريم تحياتى لشخص الكريم انا زميلك ومتخصص فى ماكينات الغسيل الكلوى ماركان فرزانيوس وجامبرو وبى براوان واريد ان اساعدك بكل جهد ولكنى اريد ان اعمل ماهى تلك الاعطال التى تزعجك او تقابلك اثناء عملك لوضع الحلول لها باذن الرحمن لان الاعطال فى هذه الاجهزه كثيره جدا ومختلفه فبرجاء طرح العطل ويوفقنا المولى عز وجل فى مساعدتك باذن الله وتقبل تحياتى لشخصك الكريم _​


----------



## وليد الجعافره (20 فبراير 2012)

اذا تكرمتم انا اواجه نفس المشكله وبحجه ل error code لجهاز جامبرو ارجو المساعده للضروره


----------



## tsoulma1 (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم :56:

اليكم الملف الكامل الخاص ب:
error code generators gambro AK95 AK95S AK96


----------



## سعد عبيد التمامى (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا" على هذا المجهود ولكن لو امكن ان يكون هذا الملف بالغه الانجليزيه بدلا" من الفرنسيه


----------



## mohabd28eg (26 فبراير 2012)

*error code for Gambro AK200*

ملحوظة جميع ماكينات الجامبور
نفس السيستم
باختلاف 
control pump
ذيادة في AK200 و Ak200 Ultra S

يعني ال error code wpdp td [ldu hglh;dkhj
,واتمني ان يساعدك
واي استفسار
ان منتظره منك
فرق بين أعطال ماكينة الغسيل الكلوي من ناحية
Hydrulic error
system error

واتمني ان يفيدك


----------



## addakheire (29 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا الملف
و ارجو منك ان ترسل لي المزيد من ملافات حول قامبرو بالفرنسية 
اسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## dr.mahmoud_83 (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aysam (7 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

